# Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels [Day 6]



## Phantom (May 16, 2011)

*SEASON OF ANGELS*​ 

*OPENING CASE FILE - - - > WELCOME user1*


Two nights ago Torchwood found something new that had fallen from the Rift. A small purple colored box with strange letters. They tried to open it, or to understand the writing, but couldn't. The box simply wouldn't budge. Until today.

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *

Jack and Gwen had finally reached the front gate. It was one of those old gates, it stood maybe seven? Eight feet tall? Jack shook the lock, it was solid. Gwen zipped up her jacket, the early morning was cold, "So, now what?"

"This," Jack smiled as he kicked the lock, and the gates opened with a creak, "See? Now come on." Gwen gave a bit of a smile as she followed her boss up the drive. 

There it was, Wester Drumlins, it was a creepy old house. Long since abandoned. The paint was nearly gone, and most of the windows were broken. Some of the grass was halfway up the first floor windows. Jack knocked on the front door, and when there was no response he entered, Gwen followed.

It looked like whoever had lived here just left, furniture lay as it had, for decades, covered by plastic sheets. The leftovers of a time long since gone. The floor creaked and moaned with each step. 

"What happened here exactly?" Gwen said as her eyes adjusted to the light.

"Two boys came in here three days ago, they wanted to explore the big scary empty house, " Jack looked grim, "One of them disappeared, just gone. This has been happening over the last few years. People come, and just are gone. No traces."

Gwen looked a little worried, "What do you think is taking them?

"I intend to find that out."

Jack went to the left, towards what must have once been the sitting room. There was the entrance to the patio and beyond that the garden. But Jack wasn't paying attention to the garden... He as staring at the wall. There in large letters, worn over by time, was a message. Jack stepped over the chandelier in the middle of the room and read the warning, "BEWARE THE WEEPING ANGEL" he read, "OH, AND DUCK, REALLY SALLY SPARROW DUCK NOW." Then he got to the bottom, "Love from the Doctor, 1969."

"The Doctor? It can't be your Doctor? Could it?"

"I don't know," Jack put on his serious face, "'The Weeping Angels'?" Jack pulled out his cell phone, and turned on his bluetooth, "Tosh, I need you to look up something, something called the 'Weeping Angels.'"

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * *

"So what have we got on these "Weeping Angels"?" Jack said crossing his arms. Owen was leaning back in his chair with an absolute look of boredom on his face. 

Tosh appeared from behind a mountain of papers, "Hardly anything, just more reports from the house. But I also have this," she handed Jack a picture.

"So this is the "Weeping Angel?" It's just a statue?

Tosh nodded, "It was taken at the house three days ago, by one of the boys. Didn't you see it?"

"No, there were no statues in the garden or around the house. What about the purple box?" Jack said, placing the photo down.

"Here," Owen somehow produced a small purple box the size of a rubix cube and placed it on the table.

Jack picked it up, tossing it from hand to hand, "So no luck yet?" There was no response from the group, "I guess we'll have to fig-" Jack was interuppted by a bright purple light that was shining from the box... and everything went black.


_________________


Everyone awoke in their beds.... wait, that's not me? WHAT THE HELL???


*All role PMs have been sent.*
*48 Hours for night actions.*





_The image of an Angel, is an Angel._


Now there is one secret role, I'm not telling... could be anything. Or anyone...

There are a few rules I want to get out.

1. I HATE INACTIVITY. It ruins games. If you do not send in your regular night action for two nights, or do not post every day phase, you will be modkilled. 
2. No communication outside the thread.
3. Not a rule, more of a tip. Use your actions. I give them to you to help you. Use them, don't waste them.
4. This game is meant to be fast paced. The group may only abstain once.
5. Have fun.
6. Mafia actions not sent in will not happen.

WINNING SPECIFICATIONS:

Mafia:
-Jack only innocent alive.
-All innocents dead.

Innocents:
-All mafia dead
-Jack is the last man standing.

Alien:
-John Hart will become activated once selected to be killed by mafia. It chosen to be lynched while activated John Hart will win.

* Wonders how many people actually read the rules.

Also sleeper agent can be activated by the mafia at any time. This player is innocent until activated and is unaware of their potential to become mafia. Once activated they retain their role and night action (if they had one) and are mafia aligned.


----------



## Phantom (May 22, 2011)

*Re: Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels*

SORRY FOR THE DELAY!

ALL ACTIONS ARE IN! 

Thing is, did you know, by chance, that water plus handwritten notes is a very bad combination? I've had to rewrite... EVERYTHING! So, in honor of that things should be up tomorrow. Hopefully, kinda, not likely, BUT I WILL TRY!!


Feel free to attack me, I deserve it, last time I keep a water bottle in my bag for sure... So go ahead, I deserve the pain!! GRRR! 


*runs away and hides under cardboard box*


----------



## Phantom (May 28, 2011)

*Re: Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels [Alien Win]*

*BEGIN OPERATIONS ...*


All of UNIT was in a uproar. Torchwood had gone silent, and had been silent for three days. Their last mission logs were sketchy at best and they had no leads to where the team of Torchwood 3 was. UNIT had sent a group to investigate the Torchwood hub in Cardiff, but they found it in total lockdown, and were unable to access the base. 

*************************************************

The Hub was silent... Well not really there was the fact of a screaming flying dinosaur that needed it's breakfast, but that's not important. 

Three days ago they were investigating the Wester Drumlins case along with the artifact that they had found that had falled through the rift. 


_He dreamed of Angels. That statue they found in abandoned house... he couldn't, he couldn't look away, he was terrified. He thought if he stopped staring, if he even blinked he'd be dead. His eyes burned, he fought so hard, but he couldn't stare any longer, just one blink, one. He blinked-_

Owen woke up, first thing he noticed was that he was in a bed, second he wasn't in the Hub anymore, thirdly he wasn't wearing any pants. With a groan he sat up and placed his feet on the cold hardwood floor. Hardwood floors? Owen rubbed the sleep from his eyes, he heard the sound of someone walking up some stairs, maybe from outside? "Gwen?" he said, then he grabbed his throat, that was not his voice! He looked down, once his eyes focused he saw that he was wearing Spongebob Squarepants boxers. There was another knock at the door, "Tosh? Is this some sort of-?"

"Tosh? Blazes boy are you dense in the mornings, you know that? Who the hell is Tosh?" said a woman's voice outside his door. 

Owen shook his head, "My friend, I think." He looked around the room, a bedroom obviously, but it looked like a teenagers, there were clothes thrown about the room, and a backback full of books on the desk. 

Whoever it was outside his room scoffed, "Ha seventeen and still has imaginary friends? Anyways, James you need to get ready for school."

_James? Imaginary friends? School? What the hell?_ "What the hell are you talking about?"

The door flew open, and a woman dressed in a pink robe donning a full head of curlers stood in the doorframe, "EXCUSE ME?" Owen was frozen where he stood by the desk. "EXCUSE ME? NOW JAMES PAUL LANNISTER YOU GET READY AND WALK YOUR LITTLE UNGRATEFUL ASS TO SCHOOL!!!" Perplexed he just stood there, "ON THE DOUBLE!" and she slammed the door. 

His heart pounding he noticed the mirror behind the door, Owen walked up to it and did a double take. Staring back at him was the face of a teenager. The teen had black short hair, still a bit of a bed head, and green eyes. Was a bit on the skinny side, but not too much. Owen moved his right hand, so did the boy. _What the hell?_ The boy moved as he did, each movement. 

Owen paced the room, hands ruffling his, or James', whoever's, hair. What did he remember. They were all in the Hub, having a meeting, he had that purple box... The box? Did it do this? He needed to find the others. Quickly he picked up some clothes from the floor and got dressed and headed out. It was a nice house, he headed downstairs where he heard the sound of people. He found that same woman cooking breakfast and a man sitting at the table watching the morning news from the other room. Owen took a seat at the table. 

The man looked at him, "'Bout time eh?"

Owen mumbled a response and looked at the television a news lady with big hair and too much makeup was giving the local news, "in Cardiff today authorities found that two people had been murdered, one man, who could not be recognized and a another who's name has not yet been released. The only information that the local authorities would share was that the one of the victims' necks had been broken, the other victim was shot in the head, presumably with a pistol most likely a revolver. Authorties claim that they have no leads and are pending investigation. If you have any information on these victims or the killer please contact your local authorities at-"

The man across the table grunted, "This world's going to shit," he looked at Owen, "James aren't you supposed to be somewhere?"

Owen decided it was best to keep up the act, "Ah, right," he headed toward the front door waving goodbye to someone else's parents. 

_Sadly I think I will be skipping school today. I need to get to the hub._

*USER Squirrel HAS BEEN REMOVED FROM DATABASE AND OPERATIONS LOG....*
*USER *Maniac Panic HAS BEEN REMOVED FROM DATABASE AND OPERATIONS LOG...


*48 hours for discussion or until majority vote.*


----------



## ole_schooler (May 28, 2011)

*Re: Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels [Day 1]*

Huh.  Maybe this comes of not watching enough of the new seasons, but I have no idea what's going on in most of the flavortext...

In any event, it appears that either Squirrel or Maniac Panic was Ianto, and Jack killed the other in revenge (neck snapping being indicative of Angels, and gunshot implying Harkness).  Based on order, I'm going to go out on a limb and say Squirrel was Ianto.  Not that it matters much at this point.


----------



## 8-bit Paladin (May 29, 2011)

*Re: Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels [Day 1]*

Hurm I think in all honestly it's too early to say anything at this point.

Though I do agree with ole schooler that it is possible that one of the dead was Ianto

Not a bad guess there, have any connection with it?


----------



## Seritinajii (May 29, 2011)

*Re: Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels [Day 1]*

I think I agree; so Squirrel was Ianto and Jack happened to pick Maniac Panic for his target. There goes our coffee. D:

But anyway, I don't think we have many leads..


----------



## Phantom (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels [Day 1]*

*END TIME HAS BEEN EXTENDED---> begin EXTENSION PROTOCOL R7376890*

Remember inactivity will result in a modkill. If you do not post each day phase or send me a message or post in the absence thread you will be modkilled. Inactivity ruins games. 

FIGHT INACTIVITY!


----------



## Seritinajii (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels [Day 1]*

HEY GUYS.

I am Gwen, the inspector. I got my result sort of late, but I inspected Dannichu and got back mafia. So I vote *Dannichu*.


----------



## Seritinajii (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels [Day 1]*

HEY GUYS.

I am Gwen, the inspector. I got my result sort of late, but I inspected Dannichu and got back mafia. So I vote *Dannichu*.


----------



## shy ♡ (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels [Day 1]*

Hell, why not. *Dannichu.* Haven't got any other leads.


----------



## ole_schooler (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels [Day 1]*

If it's not *Dannichu*, we can vote for Seritinajii in the morning.


----------



## Zero Moment (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels [Day 1]*

Yeah, *Dannichu*.


----------



## 8-bit Paladin (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels [Day 1]*

Eh I guess *Dannichu*


----------



## Kinova (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels [Day 1]*

Yes, *Dannichu*. Interesting, though slightly bizarre filler or not-so-filler text.


----------



## Seritinajii (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels [Day 1]*

Soo, uh, when is the day going to end?


----------



## Minish (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels [Day 1]*

Ah! I haven't been able to post because I've had no internet access for almost a week... I am quite glad the day is still running :D;

Okaaay I guess *Dannichu* then! It's always nice to get a mafia inspection in the first night.


----------



## Glace (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels [Day 1]*

I kind of forgot, but...!

*Dannichu*


----------



## Phantom (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels [Day 1]*

My apologies, my grandmother is dying and I haven't been online in a while. I will post when I can. No more votes at this time.

*DAY ONE SITUATION RESOLVED--->* 

Owen walked a brisk pace as he headed towards the Hub. When he got there he looked around. Surely if the others were in a situation like his this was the first place they'd go right? As he walked around he noticed that there was quite a lot of gravel around, it hadn't been like that before. It's like someone broke a statue on the sidewalk. He kicked one of the rocks, a little too hard, stubbed his toe. Owen hopped for a moment, cursing under his breath. Then he felt that feeling as though he were being watched, he looked up. He saw a pretty blonde woman, in maybe her early twenties across the lot. She walked up to him, "Er, nice day isn't it?" she said, her voice was like bells. 

"Uh, yeah, I guess," he said stealing another glance at her she looked so familiar, "Do I, ah, know you?"

She raised an eyebrow, "I don't know... do I know you?"

Owen shoved his hands in his pockets and sat on the curb, "I don't know."

Awkward silence, "What's your name?"

"O-er- James-uh- Lannister. You?" he didn't trust her with his real name. He wasn't sure why.

She looked close to tears, "I-I think... I don't know! I think it's Gwen.... Gwen Cooper?"

*FILE ON SUBJECT Dannichu SAVED TO DATABASE* 
*HOLD OPERATIONS FOR SYSTEM UPDATE .....
---> ESTIMATED TIME: 48 HOURS *

*WARNING! For those who did not post this day phase (*by the way you had waaay more than enough time*) and do not post Day 2 WILL BE MODKILLED!*


----------



## Phantom (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels [Night 1]*

*END TIME REACHED --->*


Owen stared at this girl who said she was Gwen, she didn't look anything like the Gwen he remembered, she returned his stare two fold, "Your name's Gwen?"

"Yes, it is?" she said a little over politely.

"So what do you do Gwen?"

"Oh I don't know, standing. Nothing, what about..." she didn't finish her sentence, instead she stared off around the block. 

Owen stared in the direction as well, he didn't see anything, "What are you looking at?"

She shook her head, "I thought I saw someone... I... forget it."
That look in her eye, like she wanted to go check out to make sure there wasn't someone around the corner, that's when he knew it was really her."

"Gwen?"

She looked at him like he was a bug, "Yes?"

He changed his mind, "Forget it."

*NO PERSONEL HAVE BEEN REMOVED FROM THE DATABASE AT THIS TIME BEGIN OPERATIONS FOR DAY TWO.....
---> ESTIMATED TIME: 48 HOURS OR UNTIL SITUATION RESOLVED
*


----------



## Seritinajii (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels [Day 2]*

Alright, I inspected 8-Bit Paladin and got an innocent result. Great!

Soo, no deaths today! I think most probably, I was targeted and healed. Or the mafia is inactive, since Phantom did post a large warning about inactivity.


----------



## Phantom (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels [Day 2]*



Seritinajii said:


> Soo, no deaths today! I think most probably, I was targeted and healed. Or the mafia is inactive, since Phantom did post a large warning about inactivity.


 
I can make it bigger... Remember that.


----------



## Phantom (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels [Day 2]*

Posting to remind people this game is still on. *poke*


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels [Day 2]*

Random lynch anyone?


----------



## Phantom (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels [Day 2]*

Okay, seriously, I am going to start rolling dice and whatever number comes up gets modkilled. (not really but I might be able to do that.)

Remember you can abstain once (as in the whole group).

I am now giving you a deadline, now *48 hours to vote, whoever has most votes at the end of 48 hours gets lynched. *Even if it's one vote. I meant this game to most fast, I've seen snails move faster.


----------



## Glace (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels [Day 2]*

Uh, *8-bit Paladin*.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels [Day 2]*

Uh, sure, *8-Bit Paladin*.


----------



## Kinova (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels [Day 2]*

Um, guys? Seritinajii said he inspected 8-bit Paladin and got an innocent result. Soooo sorry *Glace*, but I'm nominating you.


----------



## shy ♡ (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels [Day 2]*

Uhm yeah going with *Glace*.


----------



## Seritinajii (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels [Day 2]*

I'm also confused. So I'll go with *Glace*, and hopefully I'll get a good result in the next night phase!


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels [Day 2]*

Uh, okay then, *Glace*?


----------



## Glace (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels [Day 2]*

Well, not much to say much here. Changing to *Kinova*. If it's worth anything, I'm just vanilla.


----------



## Phantom (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels [Day 2]*

*ESTIMATED TIME REMAINING: 24 HOURS *


----------



## 8-bit Paladin (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels [Day 2]*

uh I guess Kinova?


----------



## Minish (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels [Day 2]*

I'm going for *Glace*.


----------



## Phantom (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels [Day 2]*

Votes-

*Glace *|||||
*Kinova*  ||

One more vote for *Glace* and we have a majority.


----------



## Phantom (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels [Day 2]*

*TIME HAS EXPIRED --->* 


As the light faded from the sky Glace was walking home from his job at the deli. The light was fading fast and Glace wanted nothing but to get home, check his email, and sleep. He decided a shortcut was best, so he turned off the main road and took the next alley. As he was walking he felt something strange, like he was being watched. He started walking at a faster pace, his heart started to beat a little faster. He forced himself to stare forward, as if looking back might make whatever was watching him attack. He heard a soft click and one word, "Down!" 

Glace spun around and came face to face with a soldier pointing a rifle at Glace's nose, the soldier repeated himself, "Down now!" He heard more movement behind him, he turned again, putting his back against a brick wall, he was surrounded by these soldiers. The soldiers were yelling commands, but Glace couldn't understand them. All Glace heard was his heart trying to burst from his chest. Glace threw his hands in the air in a form of surrender. He couldn't remember doing it, he couldn't think, couldn't speak. He just stood there like a deer caught in headlights. Two soldiers pushed down on Glace's shoulders to make him kneel.

The soldiers parted and then a man approached, he was wearing the same black uniform and a red beret. This soldier stared at Glace, then walked toward him, kneeling in front of him. Their eyes met and the soldier nodded and stepped back, and drew the pistol that sat at his hip.

* * * *

Captain Stephens stepped back from the boy. If their intel was correct this boy was possessed by the monsters that had taken the Torchwood team. Those so called 'angels'. If not he had just given the go ahead to kill an innocent man. He didn't want the blood to be on his men's hands. Stephens drew his M9 and aimed at the boy's head. Stephens thought a prayer to any god that would listen as he pulled the trigger. 

The boy fell to the ground like a ragdoll. Their intel was wrong, if the boy were possessed the 'angel' would have defended his host. A pointless death. Stephens walked away as his men cleaned up the scene.

*USER Glace HAS BEEN TERMINATED. UPON DEATH HAS BEEN CLEARED OF ALL CHARGES.*

*UPDATING CASE FILE.....*
*---> ESTIMATED TIME UNTIL COMPLETION: 48 HOURS *


----------



## Phantom (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels [Night 2]*

*END NIGHT TWO ---> begin DAY THREE*


Owen left the house just before the sun was up. He was going to head back to the Hub, maybe there was a way back inside, or maybe the others would show up, or at least that girl who _said_ she was Gwen. Owen was still a little hard pressed to believe that. Then again he didn't really try to figure it out. Besides, he looked different too, she might not be very open with him. She was smart like that. There were ways to prove who he was, but she may not be inclined to do that given the current situation. Anyways, that part of his life was over. Gwen had Rhys and Owen was left crashing local bars alone. 

Then he thought he heard something. Slowly, Owen pressed his back against the wall and peeked around the corner, in the dim early morning light he saw someone sitting against the wall. They looked like they were crying. Owen walked over, their face was still dark, "Are you okay?" he asked as he knelt down beside them. Then he got a good look at their face, it was the same girl from yesterday, the one who said she was Gwen She was holding her side, Owen could see the blood underneath. "Gwen?"

She looked at him "You?"  she laughed weakly, "Nice to see you again." 

Owen smiled, "May I?" She nodded and removed her hand to reveal a large wound in on her left side. His smile faded, he grabbed the sleeve from his shirt and put pressure on the gash in her side. It was deep, she probably would need to get to the hospital. He told her to keep the pressure, picked up his cell phone to call for help, "Why is it always you anyways? Seriously?"


She looked at him, as he dialed the number, her eyes wide as she understood.


*NO PERSONNEL HAVE BEEN REMOVED FROM THE DATABASE AT THIS TIME.*

*BEGIN OPERATIONS FOR DAY THREE.....*
*---> ESTIMATED TIME: 48 HOURS OR UNTIL SITUATION RESOLVED*



* 
*


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels [Day 2]*

I like the text that is bolded.

I think that the flavor was saying that someone (maybe Gwen?) was targetted by the Mafia but was healed.


----------



## Seritinajii (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels [Night 2]*

Yeah, looks like I was targetted. Thanks for helping, healer!

Okay, so Legendaryseeker99 is innocent.

Cirrus
Glace
Flower Doll
Dannichu - Lynched on Day 1, because I inspected her and got mafia. Mafia.
Legendaryseeker99 - Innocent.
Chief Zackrai
pathos
Silver - Died on Night 0, innocent.
ole_schooler
Seritinajii - Gwen! innocent.
Squirrel - Died on Night 0, innocent.
8-bit Paladin - Innocent.
Kinova

As usual, a list. Looks like not much is going to happen. Anyone wanna say something interesting?


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels [Night 2]*

Imma go forward and say that I'm Rhys Williams.

It seems like I don't do anything _too_ important, but let me read my PM again.


----------



## 8-bit Paladin (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels [Night 2]*

Well Hurm my inspections haven't turned up anything to interesting nothing really to add here.  I got a vanilla someone. :/


----------



## Seritinajii (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels [Night 2]*

So you're also an inspector? Who do you have cleared?


----------



## 8-bit Paladin (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels [Night 2]*

I'm Tosh so I am a role detector.


----------



## Seritinajii (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels [Night 2]*

Oh, okay... Well, what were your results? They'll probably be helpful.


----------



## ole_schooler (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels [Night 2]*

I don't know that Paladin should say; there are some roles (like Jack) that only have use unreveled (since their only good is to make the Mafia waste an action).


----------



## 8-bit Paladin (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels [Night 2]*

I'd rather not put anyone at risk.  I say that some one does something important then they get targeted by the mafia.


----------



## Phantom (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels [Night 2]*

*ERROR FOUND ---> begin restart protocol #524896*
*... USERNAME? unit*
*... PASSCODE? *** *****
*USERNAME AND PASSCODE ACCEPTED---> BEGIN PROGRAM RESTART*
*ESTIMATED TIME REMAINING: 24 HOURS*


----------



## Seritinajii (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels [Night 2]*

^ Haha, that was cool.



8-bit Paladin said:


> I'd rather not put anyone at risk.  I say that some one does something important then they get targeted by the mafia.


I know, but we already know you're Tosh. So you're already in danger anyway.

By now there isn't much to do except random lynch. What do you guys think? Let's say... *Flower Doll*?


----------



## Minish (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels [Night 2]*

Okay, well, *Flower Doll* sounds okay, I gues... funny how most games end up with her being offed once we have to turn to random lynches due to little information! :C

Maybe 8-bit Paladin should keep his information to himself for now? If he manages to stay alive, which he might well, he could be pretty useful near the endgame when we're down to just a few unidentified players!


----------



## 8-bit Paladin (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels [Night 2]*

Yeah i think I'll keep my info to myself for now.  Nothing really interesting to report anyway.


----------



## Phantom (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels [Night 2]*

*TIME HAS EXPIRED ---> *


Flower Doll plopped onto the couch, it felt good to be home. Today had been hell at school. She was done with her homework and ready to relax and enjoy the weekend. She had just closed her eyes, pondering on whether to take a nap, when she thought she heard something outside. She sighed and walked to the window, she pulled back the curtains, there was nothing there. Maybe it was the wind? She returned to the couch, deciding she was going to be taking that nap, especially if she as hearing things. 

Her eyes closed as she started to fall asleep when she heard a loud crash. She jumped off the couch and lay on the floor. A group of soldiers rushed in and started searching the house, they were getting closer. She was so scared her heart was in her throat. She stood up, and held her hands in the air, crying. The soldiers started yelling commands, she was crying so hard she didn't understand. A older soldier, must be their leader came in, holding a pistol, he stared at Flower Doll. Through her tears she managed to ask, "What's happening?"

The soldier looked at her, "Close your eyes, girl."

*SUSPECT Flower Doll HAS BEEN TERMINATED. UPON DEATH HAS BEEN DECLARED INNOCENT ON ALL CHARGES.*

*UPDATING CASE FILE..... END DAY---> begin NIGHT PHASE*
*---> ESTIMATED TIME UNTIL COMPLETION: 48 HOURS *


----------



## Phantom (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels [Night 3]*

*TIME EXPIRED ---> *
*!WARNING! RUN TIME ERROR # 8246*

*CERTAIN ACTIONS WILL REMAIN INCOMPLETE. CONTINUE?*

*-------------------> yes*

*USER MUST ENTER PASS PHRASE TO CONTINUE. PLEASE ENTER YOUR PASS PHRASE.*

*-----> *** *****

*PASS PHRASE ACCEPTED... RESTARTING...*

*COMPLETE. PLEASE ENTER A COMMAND OR SEARCH.*

*---> begin day phase 4*

*COMMAND ACCEPTED... INITIATING DAY PHASE 4 -----> FURTHER COMMANDS?*

*---> open case log #18023 under torchwood*

*COMMAND ACCEPTED OPENING CASE LOG #18023---> *





Owen waited outside the hospital. Gwen, well he thought she was Gwen was safe, for now. Then he felt it again, eyes on his back, he turned around, and thought he saw a shadow. He followed it, then he saw someone. They started running, and Owen was fast on their heels; and _by shit_ they were fast. 

They turned into an alleyway, and this was it, they were trapped. Catching his breath Owen took a look. A young woman stood in front of him, she was of average height and build with long ginger hair. She looked scared, "Please don't hurt me, I did nothing wrong!"

"Nothing wrong?! You were following me yesterday, and again today! Who are you?"

"My name is Toshiko Sato... " She started to get emotional, "I think- I think... I'm sorry I feel like you're somone I know."

"Toshiko?" Owen said, his voice a little too high. She nodded. He believed her, he had to, if there was any chance that this really was Tosh, they needed to stick together, "It's ok. Come here," he said softly as he put his arm around her to lead her out of the alley. When they got to the street she fell. 

Owen knelt down beside her, "Are you alright?"

"My head, it hurts!" she screamed.

Concerned, Owen helped her up and lead her to the hospital.


*NO USERS HAVE BEEN REMOVED FROM THE DATABASE AT THIS TIME.*
*BEGIN SYSTEM RESTART----> ESTIMATED TIME: 48  HOURS*


----------



## Seritinajii (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels [Day 4]*

Okay guys, I will be away for six weeks so good luck while I'm gone! *Cirrus* is mafia.


----------



## shy ♡ (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels [Day 4]*

Okay then! *Cirrus*.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels [Night 2]*

*Cirrus*!


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels [Day 4]*



Seritinajii said:


> Okay guys, I will be away for six weeks so good luck while I'm gone! *Cirrus* is mafia.


...good to know? *Cirrius*, then.


----------



## Phantom (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels [Day 4]*

One more vote to lynch *Cirrus*.


----------



## ole_schooler (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels [Day 4]*

Yay, let's kill *Cirrus*.


----------



## Phantom (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels [Day 4]*

*TIME HAS EXPIRED--->*


Cirrus continued down the street, she had no idea where she was. Her head was pounding and she felt tired. She spun around, she felt like she was being followed. On top of that she didn't know how to get home. Terrified she walked faster. The sky rumbled, threatening to pour. 

She found a park, checking both ways she crossed the street and sat on a park bench. "Get up," said a voice from behind her, she jumped up and turned around, and came face to face with an assault rifle. And the soldier wasn't alone, two more came from her left and right, all wearing the same uniform; black with a red beret. All of them aiming at her. 

"Who are you people?! What do you want?!" she half screamed as she tried to watch all of them at once. 

"Turn around, " said a gruff voice from behind her, it was another solider, this one must have been an officer, his chest shined with medals and pins, she read the name on his chest, Stephens.

"WHO ARE YOU PEOPLE?!" she screamed.

"Close your eyes, girl," the soldier said as he drew a pistol.

"WHO ARE YOU?!" 

"You've done some bad things, didn't you know?"

"What?! I haven't done anything!" she screamed again, Stephens walked up and grabbed her arm.

"Look at yourself!" he said showing her her hands. She hadn't looked at herself until then, her hands were stained with dry blood, there was blood all over her in fact. Then something stirred inside her. She screamed as her head exploded with pain. Rage.

*     *     *     *     *     *     *

He let go of the girl and jumped back, aiming his pistol at her as he did so. She had started screaming. 

"YOU FEAR US AS YOU SHOULD!" She screamed, her voice inhuman. "WE ARE THE ONES THAT STALK THE SHADOWS! WE ARE THE ONES WHO HIDE IN YOUR DREAMS!"

One of his men tried to restrain the girl, but she threw him aside like he weighed nothing at all. Stephens looked at his squad, they looked scared. 

"EVERY ONE OF YOU DESERVES DEATH! WE SHALL LIVE AGAIN! AND YOUR NIGHTMARES WILL LEAD US TO VICTORY! YOU ARE THE FILTH OF THE UNIVERSE, YOU-" her body twisted as Howards opened fire behind her. She fell to the ground and moved no more. 

_Another down_, he said, holstering his gun and saying a silent prayer.

*TARGET Cirrus HAS BEEN REMOVED FROM SUSPECT DATABASE. USER CONFIRMED HOSTILE.

INITIATING NIGHT PHASE--->
ESTIMATED TIME REMAINING: 48 HOURS*


----------



## Phantom (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels [Night 4]*

*TIME HAS EXPIRED---> COMMAND?
---> begin day 5

ACCEPTED---> FURTHER COMMANDS?

----> open torchwood file #18023

OPENING...*


A young teenage boy waited outside the hospital doors, watching traffic go by. He was starting to feel tired, and was about getting a coffee. Next thing he knew there was someone behind him, they grabbed his head, twisted. The last thing he heard or felt was a loud crack.


*USER pathos has been removed from database. USER ID TERMINATED--->

WAITING FOR DAILY CONCENSUS--->
ESTIMATED TIME: 48 HOURS OR UNTIL SITUATION RESOLVED OR CONCENSUS IS REACHED*


----------



## Seritinajii (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels [Day 5]*

Okay, so the good thing is that both me and 8-Bit Paladin are alive. I think it would be nice if he could reveal his results, so that we sorta know who could be who...

I actually didn't get a result last night yet. I PMed Phantom again to ask for it, though. I'll probably get it soon.


----------



## Seritinajii (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels [Day 5]*

Bump & edit: Sizz-Lorr, previously Chief Zackrai, is innocent. So only ole_schooler and Kinova haven't been cleared! Since we have gotten two mafia members, I am pretty sure there are four in total. I vote to lynch *ole_schooler*.


----------



## ole_schooler (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels [Day 5]*

Well, I'll vote to lynch *Kinova*.  I mean, lynch me if you like, you'll get a chance tomorrow to take out the real mafia, since there are enough townsfolk to still outvote them.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels [Day 5]*

*ERROR FOUND ---> begin restart protocol #524896*
*... USERNAME? unit*
*... PASSCODE? *** *****
*USERNAME AND PASSCODE ACCEPTED---> BEGIN PROGRAM RESTART*
*ESTIMATED TIME REMAINING: 24 HOURS* 

(If still undecided after 24 hours will lynch BOTH ole_schooler and Kinova.


----------



## Kinova (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels [Day 5]*

I suppose it'll have to be *ole_schooler* then. :B


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels [Day 5]*

Well then I'll have to vote *Kinova*.

(It's actually nothing against either of you, I just figure if you both die, we're more likely to get the mafia)


----------



## Phantom (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels [Day 5]*

*TIME HAS EXPIRED--->*

Kinova checked over her shoulder, searching for the ones who were hunting her. With the others dead she needed to survive and make sure their revenge, their plans, were executed perfectly. She'd killed the annoying one at least, but that only made them want her dead rather than in a cell. Or maybe they wanted her dead anyways? They had their 'ace in the hole' as these humans said, so if she couldn't finish, their 'ace' could.

She jogged along the warf searching for a old warehouse that was secluded enough that she could take refuge in, for a time. Then she found one, it's entrances boarded up and its walls in disrepair. With abnormal human strength she ripped the boards off the door. She quickly made her way inside, listening intently as sirens grew closer. 



The girl ripped the boards off the door like their were paper. Stephens watched her hurry inside he reached for his radio, "The target is inside, proceeed with caution, she's a tough one."



Marks was a new officer, and this was his first mission. They were hunting some girl who had gone around killing people at night, that poor Lannister kid had no chance when he faced her, but maybe UNIT would have a better chance. 

They moved like ghosts as they surrounded the warehouse. The soldiers on the ground knew they had snipers on the roofs nearby covering them, it made them feel somewhat safer. Marks' earpiece chimed as Captain Stephens voice gave the order to go Oscar Mike. They moved in perfect harmony as they lined up at the entrances, two teams total. Marks took point and waited for everyone to 'ready up'. He felt Forsell's hand touch his shoulder to show everyone was ready. Marks gave a slight nod and put his left hand on the door, in his right he grabbed a flashbang. He pulled the pin out with his teeth as he slid the door open and tossed in the flash. He waited until he heard the flash go off then he rushed in followed by the others. 

A quick scan of the room showed nothing but old cardboard boxes and wooden pallets. Through the high windows sunlight poured in and illuminated the dust flying around. The other team had come in at the same time, Marks awknowledged the point of the other team as he scanned the catwalks that lined the ceiling. Then he heard a loud 'thump' from behind him, Marks turned and saw Forsell there on the ground, his head looked funny at first. Then Marks realised... His head was backwards on his body, "Shit," Marks hissed as he spun wildly around. Everyone stayed silent except for their frantic hearts. There was a crunch and another thump behind him, and he felt a small breeze as though something ran by him. Another man lay on the ground, a hole in his chest where his heart was supposed to be. 


Kinova moved like a phantom, playing tricks on the soldier's minds. She laughed as they spun around looking for her, she could hear their crazed little hearts beating thick with fear. She looked at the human heart in her hand, still warm and oozing with blood. _NO!_ said a voice inside her head,_ I DIDN'T DO THAT! NO!_ Gah! The host? How could the host still exist? The Angel fought to keep control as the host struggled to regain her body, _My body!_ the Angel thought as she screamed as the host regained control. 

Kinova screamed as she felt her senses return. She felt something warm in her hands. She looked down and saw a human heart in her hands, she screamed and tried to let go of it, but her hand! It was stone! How could her hand be stone? She screamed both in fear and agony as the Angel regained control. The soldiers stood still, waiting for her to show herself. 

Kinova jumped down and landed in front of the soldiers, heart still in hand. She gave a wicked smile as she squeezed the heart. Fresh, hot blood ran down her arm, painting it red and dripping on the ground. She dropped the husk of the heart and licked her fingers, still smiling. The soldier's eyes were wide with fear, their rifles trained on her. All at once they opened fire, the Angel within died as the host's broken body fell to the ground. For the last ten seconds of her life, Kinova was herself. 

Marks was a new officer, this was his first mission.

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 

Later that day ole_ schooler was walking down the street, keeping a low profile. A low profile was needed now, since schooler knew of the the soldiers from UNIT that pursued. He might have a different body now... well her body... he wasn't sure how that happened. All he knew was they targeted Ianto, and now he was sure that they'd gotten someone else too. UNIT had taken control and was killing every target that came through, never confirming their innocence until they examined a body. ole_ schooler wanted no part in an operation that ran like that. But he knew they were after Torchwood. They were the reason this started. If it weren't for that box the rest of Torchwood would be dead by now. With him it might be different though. 

ole_ schooler found a bus stop, and sat on the bench. As schooler was sitting there an older gentleman sat next to him. ole_ schooler smiled, "Go ahead, do it."

The older gentleman looked at ole_schooler, "Do what?

"Kill me, go ahead, do it. If that's how I have to make a point."

"Is that a threat?"

"I'm not sure yet, but if killing me keeps you from killing innocents," he smiled, "then kill me all you want."

The older gentleman smiled as he gave the command.

*TARGET Kinova HAS BEEN TERMINATED AND HAS BEEN CONFIRMED HOSTILE...*
*TARGET ole_schooler HAS BEEN TERMINATED ---> LOCATION UNKNOWN*

I am a little too into violence I think.

For those who do not understand the computer speak, Kinova is dead and was mafia. ole_schooler is silenced for the next day phase.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels [Night 5]*

*TIME HAS EXPIRED --->*


While UNIT finished cleaning up it's the mess it made at the warehouse in Cardiff, in the deadlocked Hub an alarm went off and no one was around to hear it. 

Gwen left the hospital, weak and hurt, but alive nonetheless. She looked for the boy she thought was Owen, but she couldn't find him. She checked out and found herself drawn back to the harbor. Back to the Hub.

All ole_schooler saw was black, and all ole_schooler felt as the cold. The cold and the dark. All alone, except for something in the darkness, that unfamiliar friend that makes him shy away from the darkness. His eyes dart around, attempting to see in the total darkness. 

*NO ONE HAS BEEN REMOVED FROM THE DATABASE AT THIS TIME--->*
*... **COMMANDS?*
*---> begin day six*
*PASS PHRASE?*
*---> *** *****
*USER unit PLEASE CONFIRM, ARE YOU SURE YOU WANT TO DO THIS ACTION?*
*---> confirm*
*BEGINNING DAY PHASE SIX--->
ESTIMATED TIME REMAINING: 48 HOURS*


----------



## 8-bit Paladin (Jul 4, 2011)

So begins the 6th day hurm... who could it be... *LegandarySeeker99?*


----------



## Seritinajii (Jul 5, 2011)

So ole_schooler (who is obviously Jack), LS99, 8-bit Paladin, and I are still alive. One of us is mafia. It's quite important that we find the mafia asap!

8-Bit Paladin! There is nobody left to endanger. Could you please reveal your results?


----------



## 8-bit Paladin (Jul 5, 2011)

Eh I don't see what good it would do, everybody I've inspected is either dead or ole_schooler and we've already figured out he's jack so yeah...


----------



## Phantom (Jul 5, 2011)

EXTENDING BY 24 HOURS


----------



## Seritinajii (Jul 5, 2011)

Wait, 48 hours haven't passed yet!

The problem is that I've inspected all other living players already (Legendaryseeker99, Sizz-Lorr/Chief Zackrai, ole_schooler, and 8-bit Paladin) and gotten innocent results. This means that one of the mafia has the ability to appear innocent, so I'm not too useful here.

I think by now we know that either Legendaryseeker99 or Sizz-Lorr is mafia. So I think one or both of them should roleclaim, and then 8-bit Paladin should inspect them at night to confirm this.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels [Night 2]*



Sizz-Lorr said:


> Imma go forward and say that I'm Rhys Williams.
> 
> It seems like I don't do anything _too_ important, but let me read my PM again.


...'kay. Already did this. I just seem to be the lover of some person (gah I forget what her name was) but I'm like not allowed to know who it was so it's weird. All I know is that if the character I'm bound to dies, I die as well, so.


----------



## Seritinajii (Jul 5, 2011)

If Gwen dies you die. I'm Gwen! :OO But if you die I don't die.

So I choose to lynch *Legendaryseeker99*. But I'd still like 8-bit Paladin's results.


----------



## 8-bit Paladin (Jul 6, 2011)

I inspected:

cirrus who had no night action,
you, seritinajii are gwen, as well already knew,
flower doll who had no night action,
legendaryseeker99 gave me a really weird reading, he had night action but no description was given
and sizz-lor is rhys as he already role claimed


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 6, 2011)

So, *Legendaryseeker99*, then?


----------



## Seritinajii (Jul 6, 2011)

I guess so.

Sorry to ole_schooler for suspecting him!!


----------



## Phantom (Jul 6, 2011)

Confirm LS99??


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 6, 2011)

Phantom said:


> Confirm LS99??


Hm?

Also *Seeker*.




DEAL WITH IT


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 6, 2011)

Look, kids! A hopeless attempt to call alien!


----------



## Phantom (Jul 8, 2011)

Sadly I gave you a lot of time to change your votes. This is the end folks.

Captain John Hart smiled as he watched Jack, or what was Jack, sleep. Thing is Jack was actually dead, but would wake in a few hours. Hart had been watching for a long time. That little purple box he sent through, he couldn't even remember it's name, oh well, that box was perfect. It was so fun to watch Torchwood's little agents running around confused and scared. And then UNIT! He hadn't expected that. Military will do that though, he had fun watching them too. 

Hart reached into his pocket and pulled out a small purple box, and activated it. The girl in front of him turned into Captain Jack Harkness once more. Still dead though. Captain Hart had bigger and better plans for this city, Jack will see, he'll see someday. He smiled as he kissed Jack, and headed for the door, grabbing the detonator on the way out, "See you later, love."

*Legendaryseeker99 is dead. And was Captain John Hart. *

ALIEN WIN!

Who was Who?

Legendaryseeker99: Captain John Hart-If targetted by the mafia you will become activated. If lynched while activated you will win the game. 

*Mafia:*

Dannichu: Weeping Angel- Mafia Don (Original). Roleblocker.
Cirrus:  Angel Thrall
Kinova: Angel Thrall
8-bit Paladin: Toshiko Sato. Sleeper Mafia.

*Innocent:*

Glace: Innocent
Flower Doll: Innocent
Sizz Lor: Rhys Williams
pathos: Owen Harper
Silver: Innocent
ole_schooler: Captain Jack Harkness
Seri: Gwen Cooper
Squirrel: Ianto Jones


Also the mafia had a quicktopic, here where they discussed their kills and motives.

*NIGHT 0:*

ole_schooler targets Silver
*Mafia* kills Squirrel
Dannichu blocks pathos
Seri inspects Dannichu
Squirrel inspects Dannichu
8-bit Paladin (innocent) inspects Cirrus
pathos heals Seri

*Day 1:*
Lynch Dannichu
Cirrus is now the mafia don

*Night 1:*
Seri inspects 8-bit Paladin (innocent)
8-bit Paladin inspects Seri
pathos heals Seri
*Mafia* did not send in kill

*Day 2:*
Lynch Glace

*Night 2:*
pathos heals Seri
Seri inspects Legendaryseeker99
8-bit Paladin inspects Flower Doll
*Mafia* targets Seri

*Day 3:*
Lynch Flower Doll

*Night 3:*
pathos heals Seri
Seri inspects Cirrus
8-bit Paladin activated, now mafia.
*Mafia *does not send in kill.

*Day 4:* 
Lynch Cirrus 
Kinova is the don.

*Night 4:*
pathos heals 8-bit Paladin
*Mafia *kills pathos
Seri inspects Sizz-Lor

*Day 5:*
Lynched ole_schooler 
Lynched Kinova

*Night 5:*
*Mafia *targets Legendaryseeker99
Seri inspects ole_schooler

*Day 6:*
Lynched Legendaryseeker99


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 8, 2011)

AWWWWWWWWWWWW YEAH
Wow, second time Alien, first Alien win. Thank you, Mafia!

I
I
V​


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 8, 2011)

Sizz-Lorr said:


> Look, kids! A hopeless attempt to call alien!





Phantom said:


> *Legendaryseeker99 is dead. And was Captain John Hart. *
> 
> *ALIEN WIN!
> 
> ...


WUT.

*WUT.*

WHAT.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 9, 2011)

The votes were never changed.

EDIT also see first post, the rules and winning specifications have been there since it was posted.

DOUBLE EDIT: Love how this ended on the premiere day.

Triple EDIT: Also the Weeping Angels were a red herring!


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 9, 2011)

Sizz-Lorr said:


> WUT.
> 
> *WUT.*
> 
> WHAT.


Pfthahahaha.
No one saw it coming.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 9, 2011)

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Pfthahahaha.
> No one saw it coming.


NO REALLY. D:<

I guess I should have been tipped off, though, by your lack of reaction to my "hopeless claim" comment...


----------



## Seritinajii (Jul 10, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! Siiiiighghhgghhhhh

That was pretty awesome! We were soooooo close! But great job Legendaryseeker99. And 8-bit Paladin. I was thinking you were innocent the whole game!! What exactly is a sleeper mafia?


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 10, 2011)

Seritinajii said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! Siiiiighghhgghhhhh
> 
> That was pretty awesome! We were soooooo close! But great job Legendaryseeker99. And 8-bit Paladin. I was thinking you were innocent the whole game!! What exactly is a sleeper mafia?


It's like a person that thinks that they're Town, but the Mafia can recruit them any time.


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 12, 2011)

> Seri inspects Dannichu
> Squirrel inspects Dannichu


D'aww, I didn't really have a chance here, did I? Good game though! :D Was excellent fun to watch.


----------



## ole_schooler (Jul 12, 2011)

Why was I inspected on the last day when everyone already knew I was Jack?

Anyway, fun game.  Loved the flavortext, as always, and will doubtless sign up for the next one.


----------

